# One more Cold Smoked Bacon... NEW video ...



## daveomak (May 26, 2020)

Bear with me on the videos...  First on the new camera...  Can't figure out how to edit yet...  Someday...

13 days on a wire rack in the refer with cure applied...








	

		
			
		

		
	
..
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
..






	

		
			
		

		
	
..
Smells AWESOME..
It's gonna be good....
Now to bloom in the refer for 5ish days...

1st. full load of my tri mix of my dust made from pellets... 2 more to follow..


----------



## pc farmer (May 26, 2020)

That link dont work for me but that bacon looks great.


----------



## daveomak (May 26, 2020)

Link don't work for me either....   I can't figure this stuff out....


----------



## pc farmer (May 26, 2020)

daveomak said:


> Link don't work for me either....   I can't figure this stuff out....


  Nothing you cant figure out.  You will get it.


----------



## Fueling Around (May 26, 2020)

I think this is what intended to link?


----------



## jcam222 (May 26, 2020)

Bacon looks great!! I haven’t been able to figure out video posting either.


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 26, 2020)

^^^ what they said! Bacon does look good! I should hand things over to my son, he could probably do it in a heart beat. I'm a firm believer every computer should be sold with a hammer 

Ryan


----------



## Jabiru (May 27, 2020)

Nice one Dave, cool video. Whats with the Bean can over the exhaust?

How long do you cold smoke the Bacon for? Do you then Hot smoke it?

I have got about 12 pounds cold smoking now with a tube, Ill do it for about 3 tubes = 9 Hours, wrap in cling wrap then hot smoke tomorrow. Does that sound ok to you or?


----------



## daveomak (May 27, 2020)

The can is an extended exhaust to help with the air flow and stop those pesky swirling winds that can push the air the wrong way through the smoker...

I cold smoke it for 3 AMNPS trays full of pellet dust...  I prefer the smoke flavor, dust puts out..  about 4.5 hours per tray...

I cold smoke then freeze and slice it....  vac pack and freeze....  
I think bacon should only be cooked once....  
Bacon in the store is not cooked...  
Slab bacon in the '50's was not cooked...
When I cook it, it goes on a wire rack in the oven at ~350 ish for 20-30 min. until it's sort of crispy...

After a ~2.5 hour freeze I slice it... vac pack and freeze..


----------



## daveomak (May 27, 2020)

Burning pellet dust...


----------



## daveomak (May 27, 2020)

In the smoker and done....







	

		
			
		

		
	
.........


----------



## Jabiru (May 27, 2020)

Thanks for the info 

 daveomak
 .Your bacon looks amazing. I did mine yesterday for 9 hours = 3 Tubes. 

I think I may have to try the tray with the Dust, tubes dont seem to last long enough.

This batch I will hot smoke as well, usually run at 180F until 140F intenaI,  see what you are saying though. When I can get a tray and cold smoke  for 12 hours I wont hot smoke.


----------



## Fueling Around (May 27, 2020)

Great thread.
What internal temp do you get on a cold smoke?
I assume this is not a loin bacon take it to 130° to pasteurize.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 27, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Great thread.
> What internal temp do you get on a cold smoke?
> I assume this is not a loin bacon take it to 130° to pasteurize.



Looks great Dave! If I may, IT is whatever the Ambient in the Smoker is when you pull the Bacon out. In Dec, that might be 40°F. In August, the IT might be 100°F. If you don't plan to eat the Bacon, as is, there is no IT you need to reach. The Bacon will always be cooked before consumption, making it safe...JJ


----------



## daveomak (May 28, 2020)

I try to cold smoke below 70 F...   Above 50 F....
From Marianski's web site...

*Cold Smoking*

Cold smoking at 52-71° F (12-22° C), from 1-14 days, applying thin smoke with occasional breaks in between, is one of the oldest preservation methods. We cannot produce cold smoke if the outside temperature is 90° F (32° C), unless we can cool it down, which is what some industrial smokers do. Cold smoking is a drying process whose purpose is to remove moisture thus preserving a product.


You will find that different sources provide different temperatures for cold smoking. In European countries where most of the cold smoking is done, the upper temperature is accepted as 86° F (30° C). The majority of Russian, Polish and German meat technology books call for 71° F (22° C), some books ask for 77° F (25° C). Fish starts to cook at 85° F (29.4° C) and if you want to make delicious cold smoked salmon that is smoked for a long time, obviously you can not exceed 86° F (30° C). Cold smoking assures us of total smoke penetration inside of the meat. The loss of moisture also is uniform in all areas and the total weight loss falls within 5-20% depending largely on the smoking time. Cold smoking is not a continuous process, it is stopped (no smoke) a few times to allow fresh air into the smoker.


----------

